# Last Slot 1LLL and Winter Variation COLL



## broune (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm just wondering if these are possible. Especially the last slot 1LLL, which would be an amazing time saver and cut 2 algs.

A Winter Variation COLL would be beautiful for ZZ solvers like myself, but a standard WV with ZZ is not bad. 

I've used Cube Explorer (although I suck at it) to try to cut down the last slot 1LLL algs as much as possible. but since I have no idea how to use the tool I didn't succeed. I'd love an alg number for that.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2017)

Last slot 1LLL would be something like 31104 algorithms (from starting positions of R U R' and R U' R', not counting mirrors.)

That is impossible.
For one thing, if you learn one algorithm per day it would take 85 years. Learning a set of 12 per day would still take over 7 years and an enormous amount of dedication.

Recognition would be a nightmare, and in order to practice each case an average of 30 times in context, you would need to do a million solves.

A million solves with a total time of scramble+inspection+solve of 30 seconds each would take almost a year (500000 minutes) and practicing for 4 hours a day would take over two decades.

Or you could just learn full ZBLL and ZBF2L, which is, you know, humanly possible (and almost equally beneficial given way less bad recognition times).

WV+CO probably wouldn't be worth learning in its entirety (some/most algs would be bad) but it's doable with 162 algorithms. If you're less lazy than I am you could probably find some, I just couldn't find the right search terms.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 31, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> WV+CO probably wouldn't be worth learning in its entirety (some/most algs would be bad) but it's doable with 162 algorithms. If you're less lazy than I am you could probably find some, I just couldn't find the right search terms.



WVCP


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 31, 2017)

WVCP has already been discussed as decent for some cases but not worth it for many. 

And why are people asking if 1LLSLL is possible when no one has learned full 1LLL. It's so obvious to see how impractical it is as @JustinTimeCuber said.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 31, 2017)

You could look at M-CELL. It's a CELL rather than true LS but is a 2-alg 1LLL with no influencing and not much setup.

There's also CTLS but that is generally considered more impractical due to very difficult recognition.


----------



## broune (Jul 31, 2017)

What about a last slot ZBLL? That would still be an astronomical amount of algs.


----------

